

Ask HN: Simplification of multiple payment processors? - namuol

What&#x27;s a good approach to handling support for multiple payment processors, with minimal tinkering?<p>Are there any existing libraries or services that abstract out the many differences between payment processors? I&#x27;m looking to write minimal server-side code, if any. Turn-key solutions (i.e. the sort of thing Stripe.js provides, but for other processors) would be ideal.<p>It doesn&#x27;t need to be free, but free is good.<p>All I would need is for any payment completion to trigger a callback URL, and my server would handle the rest. I don&#x27;t need subscriptions or anything fancy, really.<p>This must be a very common problem, but I can&#x27;t really find anything that hits all these sweet spots.<p>Hell, even a simple HTML&#x2F;JS generator that wires most stuff up for you would be nice.
======
LeBlanc
ActiveMerchant is a good one for Rails:
[http://activemerchant.org/](http://activemerchant.org/)

There are a few for Django, but none that I know of that have the full range
that ActiveMerchant does.

Another option is to look for processors with an iframe solution like Stripe
Checkout or WePay Iframe Checkout (I think PayPal used to have one but they
may have killed it). The nice thing about these solutions is that they take
care of 100% of the payment form and annoying stuff like AVS, luhn validation,
error response handling, etc.

Good luck! Payments is hard.

~~~
namuol
ActiveMerchant is good, yes, but I'd really like to avoid sending sensitive
customer data through my servers, so server-side solutions aren't really
feasible.

------
namuol
Other thoughts: A good example of the sort an ideal end-result would be how
something like the Humble Bundle handles payments.

